# what DSLR to get 7D or 550D with a better lens



## johk (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi,

Just about to get into photography and take some courses. I have been looking at 2 cameras and I just cant make up my mind which is the better/or more suitable. At this stage the photography would not be for commercial use but would love to take it there as I have small web design business and sometimes we need to take photos for clients.
The cameras I am tossing up about are EOS 7D or 550D. Reading all the reviews between these 2 cameras it seems the picture quality is very similar. For what I will be using the camera for would it be a better option to buy the 550D and get a good lens (any suggestions welcome)instead of buying the 7D? Or is the kit lens that comes with 7D an OK lens.

I hope it all make sense.

Thanks

J


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 9, 2010)

7D for better performance and far better build if your serious about photography its the easy choice. The 550D (T2I) is a great camera but will not hold up to the 7D. For lens its almost impossible to say. the 28-135 IS kit lens is actually a real good lens, I sold mine but kind of regret it now and was thinking of re buying it. If you do buy a separate lens I would probably suggest the Tamron 17-50/2.8 I love this lens its fast and sharper than Canon's own 17-40/4 L and its cheaper. The focal length is also a great range for most use. I have used tons of great lenses and its by far among my favorites. AF motor is a bit noisy and slower than Canons, though not to much. For the price difference it can easily be over looked.


----------



## johk (Aug 16, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for replying. The AF and burst speed is not a requirement. The HD movie feature is a handy ie to be able film our son. The 7D is a jump in price and as I am starting out I believe the 550D is sufficient for our needs. For the dollars we save I think we get another lens.

I have seen there are 2 different versions of it EOS550D and EOS Rebel T2i. Some of the cameras have Rebel written on it instead of 550D.
Is there any quality difference between these 2 version ie one seems to be for the market in Japan? Are they built in the same factory or are one built in Asia and one in Us or Europe?

Thanks,
J


----------



## Idahophoto (Aug 16, 2010)

They are the same camera. The 550D is just the European name for it while here in the good old USA it's called the Rebel t2i. If you got to Canon USA website and check out the Instruction manual available for download load it has both names listed. Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : EOS Rebel T2i EF-S 18-55mm IS Kit


----------



## Mauravdl (Aug 16, 2010)

I'd encourage you to handle both if you can. One of the major differences is in body size and that can be or become important. My starter camera was a Rebel Xs and I loved it -- except for the fact that I have quite large hands and the grip is just too small for me. I'm a writer and have had one hand surgery on my right hand, so the cramping and aching was especially worrisome for me.

I went into my local camera store to decide whether to get a battery grip for the Xs, upgrade to the T2i or look at the 7D. The 7D was, by far, more comfortable for me to hold and manipulate.

It does take a different card and battery than the T2i (or my Xs) though.


----------

